# Cant get kubota HST into low range



## winniedog (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a L3010 HST I just purchased and can't get it into low range. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum winniedog! Have you tried lightly pushing the lever into low range while lightly pushing on the hydro pedal either forward or reverse? You don't have synchromesh gears in that so you probably need to as I said, apply a small amount of pressure to the shifter, while using the forward / reverse pedal to get the drive gear moving slightly so the gears can match up.


----------



## winniedog (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes I have tried this. I'm thinking the linkage might be jammed. Has anyone ever see this happen?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might be some form of adjustment in the linkage or something bent or loose. Is it a new machine or used? If used, have you spoke to the previous owner about it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have un cable to arm than rock tractor see if engage?


----------

